# Death adder left at policeman's house



## Fuscus (Jul 28, 2011)

I await your well thought out comments
Death adder left at policeman's house | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## Klaery (Jul 28, 2011)

Snakes used as weapons. Can not be a good thing.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 28, 2011)

If it was a traffic cop then it's good to see him getting some curry back from the public!


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow. That's a new level of stupidity and irresponsibility. People amaze me sometimes.


----------



## WombleHerp (Jul 28, 2011)

lol someone obviously didn't like a fine hahaha... Poor snakey is the first thought that came to my mind..


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 28, 2011)

some people would have considered it a thoughtful gift,....!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember the death adder driver from this site?
http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au...45_hpnews.html


----------



## sookie (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha......................poor snake tho.would have been a lethargic snake.but.....hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 28, 2011)

A few months ago I was called to the Rosebud police station to id the contents of a bag.
The story is, the police were called to arrest some guy who had taken some ice/meth, 
and when they arrived he was standing on his front lawn holding the bag and a big knife and wearing only a pair of jox.

They had the fella in the lockup and he was screaming and kicking the doors,he was off his nut.
i could hear him carrying on when I got there.Got some video...

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/ssssnakeman?feature=mhee#p/u/38/aueDr2DOMVQ[/video]

The death adder threat was just one of many threats the cops have to deal with but when it comes to your home, then it is personal and the cop must have pissed someone off just a tad.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 28, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> some people would have considered it a thoughtful gift,....!!



I was thinking something similar. Perhaps it was a bribe.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 28, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Remember the death adder driver from this site?
> http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au...45_hpnews.html



holy crap, what a freaking psycho,....hope they ban him from ever getting a reptile license again!!

im appalled that his rasict attitude and threatening a mother and her kids gets a smaller fine than having a snake in the car,...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 28, 2011)

hey they can leave snakes at my house if they like


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 15, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> hey they can leave snakes at my house if they like


Absolutely! No one ever thinks to leave snakes on my doorstep! I'd be thrilled!


----------

